# Newbiw with Sci hubby



## mimtusk (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi
I'm new to FF and just thought I'd ask if there's anyone out there whose DH is SCI?
My DH suffered an accident 5 yrs ago that left him paralysed and we are now on our first cycle of IVF (ICSI).
It would be lovely to hear from anyone in the same situation.
Lookk forward to hearing from you
Kate x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Kate

Welcome to FF!

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx.

Laine x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

My best friend and her husband have recently had their 1st ICSI cycle and she is now 20 weeks pregnant!!!

Good luck to you both!!

Sara and Joseph


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Kate,

Welcome to the site, and good luck with your forthcoming treatment. Everyone at Bourn is so lovely and I felt in safe hands there.

Best wishes

Hun xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi kate 
welcome to ff hun 

goodluck with your treatment 

love lilly xx


----------

